
Ask HN: Internet without censorship? - howlingfantods
So I&#x27;m here in China behind the Great Firewall and I&#x27;m wondering, for you network engineers out there, are there any new upcoming technologies that would fully anonymize internet traffic? Or even just slow down censorship and MITM attacks?<p>Over the years, I&#x27;ve tried VPN over L2TP&#x2F;IPSec, PPTP, OpenVPN, VPN wrapped with Stunnel, SSH tunneling, SSH tunneling with obfsproxy, Tor, a variety of professional VPN providers, etc. All of these (with the exception of Tor) just seems to encrypt traffic and transmit it through the existing internet infrastructure. I&#x27;m wondering if there&#x27;s any technologies or developments on the horizon that would enable more of an decentralized mesh-like internet, something a bit less vulnerable to censorship?
======
frabrunelle
Yes, the SAFE Network from MaidSafe
([http://maidsafe.net](http://maidsafe.net)) is exactly that. It's a data
storage and communications network that provides anonymity. It's resistant to
censorship and MITM attacks.

It's not quite ready yet (even though MaidSafe has been working on it since
2006), but it's expected to launch this year. At the moment, we are waiting
for the launch of testnet 3, the final test network before the beta launch of
the network. More details in the Roadmap:
[http://maidsafe.net/roadmap](http://maidsafe.net/roadmap).

You can learn more about the SAFE Network by reading the System Docs:
[http://systemdocs.maidsafe.net](http://systemdocs.maidsafe.net).

Feel free to ask any questions you have on the community forum (perhaps in the
Beginners category): [https://www.maidsafe.org](https://www.maidsafe.org).

------
therealidiot
Perhaps cjdns?
[https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns/](https://github.com/cjdelisle/cjdns/)

